# with a heavy heart



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! Although "never" is soon enough to lose one of our furry family members, 14 years is quite an accomplishment - I pray that all my dogs will give me at least that many years!

Barb


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Much sympathy on Cello's passing. No matter how long a dog lives us, it is never long enough. I know there will be many wonderful memories to cherish of such a beloved Champion. Sorry for the sad loss of such a wonderful boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Terry...I am so very sorry! It is never easy, and I pray all of you find peace with Cello's passing soon.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh so sad.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I know it does little to ease your pain, but he had a good run and a fabulous life. He's tending bar at the Rainbow bridge waiting for you and the rest of his pack, and will forever remain alive in your hearts.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Terry and John, so very sorry for your loss of Cello. We all here feel your pain and it will get better in time. Lots of hugs, Sylvia, Sadie & Lacey


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Terry when you told me this last night I was truly saddened =\ but like I said the stamp that Cello has left on red and apricot poodles is undeniable! His amazing qualities and temperament will live on through his children and grandchildren!!

The many achievements and accolades he received all pay tribute to what an amazing boy he was and what a great breeder he came from!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so very sorry my heart aches for your loss.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like Cello was a very special pup who had a wonderful life surrounded by people who loved him dearly. My heart goes out to you and everyone else who is feeling his loss.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Terry and John:

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. No matter the age, it's never long enough.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Although I am new to this forum and am not familiar with the various members -- breeders, groomers, handlers and poodle lovers -- the one thread that holds us all together is, of course, our poodles. Cello looked like a very special boy and I am sure knew how much he was loved and how special he was. My sincerest sympathies to you.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Wish there were words that could make it better.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*So sorry.*

I am so sorry to hear your news, Terry; the down side of living and loving our dogs: their lives are too short!xoxo


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of Cello.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

My heart aches for your loss. We have known that grief and will all know it again. Fourteen nor twenty-five years, it is never enough. May you soon find peace.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone that has sent such beautiful words of kindness and warmth over the lose of Cello.

Cello's greatest gift, was that through him, I was able to meet some truly incredible people.

Thank you all

Terry and John
Farley D Standard
"one must first build his house before painting it!"


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of on of your beautiful dogs. The only consolation that we have in these instances is to know that they will be waiting for us somewhere, waiting for the day that they wil be reunited with you forever. Sleep peacefully little one.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Terry and John and Maria


Cello will always be remembered - we'll see him in his offspring, talk about him as the legend he was and you who knew him best and loved him most will carry him in your hearts.

My condolences on his passing.

Tabatha


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

My condolences to you and his owner. Cello sounds like he was a wonderful boy, it is so sad that we can't have them with us longer...


----------

